# Wood worth??? Cedar and Mesquite



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I've got several pieces of Cedar, Mesquite and Black Walnut cut into mantels I've got 2 cedar mantels with the "Live" edge on them and everything else is squared on 4 sides. Anyone know what they are worth, unfinished??


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess I need to finish them, so you can appreciate the potential that these things hold underneath that oxidized outer layer.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I love the Mesquite! There is nothing better than that yellow sap wood look.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

You will probably need to heat treat the Mesquite to kill the beetles or they will continue to eat away the wood from the inside out.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

padrefigure said:


> You will probably need to heat treat the Mesquite to kill the beetles or they will continue to eat away the wood from the inside out.


Whaaa??? Huh?? Kiln drying will kill active PPB that have burrowed in the wood, but that hasn't happened yet. Mesquite is some of the tightest wood I have ever seen. That small block of mesquite is as heavy as that cedar. We get this wood dried finished and sealed, there ain't nothing eating it's way out, without some oxygen to breath. Spray a little timbor on it and there won't be anything burrowing in the wood for long, to start with.

This is just my opinion....what do I know though??? I just find it and run it thru the saw.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

The last Cedar I bought was in Oklahoma from a saw mill was 90 cents a board foot rough sawn 4 sides..... that was about 5 years ago...I still have some of it...


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

maybe $1.25bf for cedar and $4.50bf for Mesquite. Finished, ready to hang as a mantle, maybe $250 to $400 for Mesquite, about half that for cedar.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

padrefigure said:


> maybe $1.25bf for cedar and $4.50bf for Mesquite. Finished, ready to hang as a mantle, maybe $250 to $400 for Mesquite, about half that for cedar.


Thanks for the info. I've seen some of the mantles at Trade days in Winnie, go for a good price, but as you said, they were finished and ready to hang.


----------

